# engine covers



## homegrownracing (Apr 13, 2007)

Has anyone painted them to match outside car color? I have a bom m6 and was thinking about painting some of the cover orange. Like the smooth silver and then leave the texture silver alone. i know it seems like a waste but i like the little touchs to spice up the engine bay and it can't hurt because i work at a body shop so i get free paint.arty:


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i have not painted mine but plenty of other people have. i think there are even stickers you can get that are the same color as your car if you want to go that route.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Check this out: http://www.grafxwerks.com/products/detail.php?pid=GTOX1-1357

If I were you, I'd just paint the black area of your FRC's orange and leave it at that...


----------



## homegrownracing (Apr 13, 2007)

Has anyone had the paint peel because of heat or the decal


----------



## yellowjacket (Dec 6, 2005)

Had mine painted several months ago. I left the GTO and the black area as is and painted the rest of it yellow to match the car. I think it looks good, not to much yellow under the hood.
yellowjacket


----------



## homegrownracing (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I will post pics when done.


----------



## Poke GTO (Jul 2, 2007)

Did you guys have a shop paint these or did you paint them yourself? I know DuPont makes a paint specifically for plastics, would this stuff work or would it just flake right back off? Another question, could you paint these and then get them clearcoated?


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

Hmmm....free paint? Never heard of that one. I work at a dealership and we have had guys in our body shop who thought they got "free paint" thru the years, but the thing was the only thing they ever got was fired or a ride to jail. How does this free paint thing work where you work? Inquiring minds want to know??

:confused


----------



## homegrownracing (Apr 13, 2007)

*update*

the covers i painted have a dull finish but it does have clear on them just not shiney and yes they are sanded and no problems with flaking. on to the next comment yes its free and yes the boss knows i consided it pay because of all the **** i do for my boss on his cars he has a 71 cutlass and 85 grand nas. and starting a 51 ford 250 something like that. i mean 40 dollars if that in paint is nothing compared to like the five mess up our painter has a week but hey i guess i have a good place to work at it always helps to tell him what you are doing before you do it that way he can't fire you then because he ok it


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks good!:cheers


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Looks good man. Anyone ever paint the strut tower brace?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

JerseyGoat said:


> Looks good man. Anyone ever paint the strut tower brace?


I did. Yellow, to match my car.:cool


----------



## bookemdano (Oct 6, 2007)

*painted covers*








:cool


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

That red looks good, plan on painting mine this winter, along with a BMR strut brace installed


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

homegrownracing said:


> Has anyone painted them to match outside car color? I have a bom m6 and was thinking about painting some of the cover orange. Like the smooth silver and then leave the texture silver alone. i know it seems like a waste but i like the little touchs to spice up the engine bay and it can't hurt because i work at a body shop so i get free paint.arty:


would you be interested in painting mine? same color etc.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

homegrownracing said:


> the covers i painted have a dull finish but it does have clear on them just not shiney and yes they are sanded and no problems with flaking. on to the next comment yes its free and yes the boss knows i consided it pay because of all the **** i do for my boss on his cars he has a 71 cutlass and 85 grand nas. and starting a 51 ford 250 something like that. i mean 40 dollars if that in paint is nothing compared to like the five mess up our painter has a week but hey i guess i have a good place to work at it always helps to tell him what you are doing before you do it that way he can't fire you then because he ok it


That looks Killer Dude!!!:cool


----------

